#ubuntu-au 2011-10-17
<xannen> Hi Guys
<gggs> hi xannen 
<xannen> How's things?
<robb__> how we all finding 11.10?
<robb__> i broke unity 4 times
<sagaci> fine for me
<xannen> hey robb
<xannen> unity broke on me too.  and so is skype voice chat.  brb
<robb__> i installed xfce and kde and after that it broke
<robb__> i downloaded the compiz manager and it also broke
<robb__> and the compiz changes i tried twice both times completely broke unity, had to reinstall
<xannen> welcome to my world robb <3
<robb__> i now use linux mint
<robb__> 11.04 seems more stable
<xannen> so true!
<robb__> and gnome 3 doesn't seem to work well with programs somehow either
<xannen> switching back to 11.04 seems like a possibility for me.
<robb__> i'm surprised thou, ubuntu never released bad stuff before
<robb__> 12.04 sounds interesting
<robb__> 11.04 is a good option to reconsider
<xannen> Shuttleworth is rushing it, 'cause he needs to be at chinese space station.  :P
<robb__> hah
<robb__> also programs take longer to load
<robb__> in 11.04 it was slower, but 11.10 is slower
<xannen> Though I want to use more up to date program, like eclipse 3.7, tomcat7, postgresql 9.x
<xannen> sigh...
<robb__> u can install them manually (not as fun)
<robb__> OR
<robb__> you can use a diff distribution if u dare
<robb__> i think i have the latest, including a much nicer evolution mail client
<xannen> OR QQ and flame in Forum?  :D
<robb__> well yes
<robb__> if ur an avid ubuntu supporter then yes maybe use forums
<xannen> They need to include more nicer looking desktop themes.  They cut back in this release. :(
<robb__> no screensaver
<robb__> i feel i've lost freedom
<robb__> same in GNOME 3
<robb__> what rubbish it is
<robb__> i feel like a kid using the GNOME 3 shell
<xannen> I know...  soon enough, it's back to "efficient - comand line - linux"  :D
<xannen> I had to learn apt-get command line to fix some graphics, if not I'd need reinstall.  :(
<xannen> I don't mind command line, but not when I'm a noob and need to rescue my system, such harsh learning curve. :(
<xannen> they need #ubuntu+1-qq channel.  LOL
<xannen> Initially, I thought the iso image I download was corrupted, or dl too soon.  But now, looking at the checksum on site, and checksum I download, it's the same.
<robb__> yup
<robb__> i tried to have a applet in gnome 3, gee that was painful
<robb__> *an
<robb__> a simple weather indicator but it doesn't like them
<xannen> This whole gnome shell vs unity is like: Abbott vs Gillard immigration deal.  It's all wrong.  Where's the greens?  Ah, minty!  heheh.
<robb__> lol yes
<robb__> elementary OS is a unique flavour to the addition
<robb__> inbetween mint and ubuntu
<robb__> i just find unity not stable in gnome
<robb__> it's like sticking gaffa tape on my ford and thinking it will stick hah
<xannen> What's with the deal of multi arch, skype, etc...  it's playing up, especially for voice chat.  I get squiggly distorted sound.
<robb__> carbon tax!!!
<robb__> in 11.10?
<xannen> I look forward 11.10 for some time, and now it am disappointed!
<robb__> im looking forward for the next LTS, but i hoped for a lot more then instability
<head_victim> I much prefer 11.10 to 11.04
<head_victim> And I've already installed 12.04 in a virtualbox.
<robb__> distorted sound - now when i looked in sound i noticed by default most audio inputs were set at max
<robb__> sure has some benefits, the filters are really impressive 
<robb__> better intergrated menus ;-)
<xannen>  LTS = long term stuff (up)  ?  LOL  i'm sorry, considering canonical is a linux repackager, and not full on software/os developer.  and how unity has turned out on 11.10, i don't feel "safe" with ubuntu.  LOL
<robb__> just finding many programs aren't working that well in it
<head_victim> robb__: don't blame the OS for application's not properly working with gnome 3 though
<head_victim> Every distro is in the same boat with that angle.
<robb__> is it gnome 3 that is the issue?
<head_victim> In most cases, yes.
<head_victim> 11.10 is the first Ubuntu release to be fully gnome 3.
<head_victim> 11.04 was half gnome 2 half gnome 3
<robb__> ah okay... yeah i've moved away from gnome 3 to get stability back
<robb__> LTS is long term support
<head_victim> Hence why it used to be so hard to install gnome-shell in 11.04
<head_victim> Now it's an easy apt-get
<xannen> hehe robb__ i know.  i'm just mocking 'cause i'm "not happy jan"  :P
<robb__> the aim is to built an OS that is stable, rock solid performance - they might use an older kernal that is tested and bugs fixed
<robb__> LTS
<head_victim> xannen: it's fine to stick your head in the sand but what do you do when all the other distro's catch up and don't ship gnome 2 either?
<robb__> im in tassie, we have a lot not be happy about!
<robb__> well!
<xannen> head_victim, MS Windows?  :P
<robb__> use debain! 
<head_victim> xannen: be my guest
<robb__> as i said, i'm using linux mint, they do a debain version too and i think this version (11) is gnome 2
<robb__> but yes, gnome 3 hmm
<robb__> the user interface is nasty
<head_victim> robb__: Horses for courses :) My desktop is still 10.04, I practice with newer ones in virtual machines. 11.10 is making me want to upgrade my desktop actually.
<robb__> 10.04 hey, i'm still thinking of using that again
<xannen> head_victim, do you use skype?  if you do, how do you use voice chat?  I'm having mic issues.  And yes, driver is installed, etc...  And appear to be registering, just not properly.
<robb__> alsa mixer helped?
<head_victim> I used skype years ago but haven't bothered in a long time. It's just not worth the bother (I gave up long before I found a version that worked half decent)
<xannen> in 11.04, i used pulseaudio, and it was fine.  but now, my voice is this squiggly sound.  LOL
<head_victim> I don't really have a need to call anyone outside Australia so there's no benefit to being tied to the computer for a phone call when I can use my mobile.
<robb__> i do like gnome 3 in some respects e.g. newer buttons, the way the drop down menus are, just not the activities menu 
<xannen> nor do i.  
<robb__> maybe use pulseaudio again?
<head_victim> robb__: pulseaudio has been the default for many releases now
<xannen> and gnome 3 classic missing "systems" button.  it's all in applications and places.
<head_victim> xannen: what do you mean by gnome 3 classic? Unity 2d or have you installed gnome-shell?
<xannen> lol, i love how ABC stuff up their broadcasting.  :D
<xannen> gnome-shell, classic mode. :D
<head_victim> Ah ok, I've installed it, not booted to it yet.
<robb__> the graphics aren't right, diff shades of black
<xannen> WTB ubuntu "good old days" desktop, with better software updates!  <3
<robb__> classic mode is nice but the ambivalence theme isn't working
<robb__> it does exist called debian
<robb__> aka conservative party distribution
<xannen> LOL is it linked to Abbott liberal party?  :P
<robb__> the good old days are 10.04 or 10.10 or 11.04 classic
<robb__> no, debian  never crashes
<robb__> abbott wants to use blood
<robb__> and rid the carbon tax
<xannen> omg... my graphics is laggin again!
<xannen> every now and then it just lags.
<head_victim> robb__: Debian has multiple options, from stable to bleeding edge
<robb__> all the time it lags!
<robb__> very customisable yup ;-) 
<xannen> bleeding edge, i think right now, abbott likes the sound of that.  hehe
<robb__> i saw a photo of someone using unity in it haha
<head_victim> robb__: as with Ubuntu, LTS's are similar to their stable, in between releases similar to testing and Ubuntu development release is bleeding edge
<robb__> yes i've learnt that i think, LTS seems a sensible choice
<head_victim> Depends on what you're doing with the machine. For people who don't want problems I'd suggest upgrading only to LTS's and only after a month or two after release
<robb__> i wonder what distro rudd would use?
<robb__> i think gillard would use mac
<head_victim> For those who don't mind the odd small issue that is usually reasonably easy to fix then updating every 6 months is fine.
<robb__> in 11.04 they quickly fixed a few issues and i had a good working system 
<robb__> it was nice ;-)
<robb__> same in 10.10 my first ever trial after vista kept dying
<head_victim> robb__: I'd expect the same on almost all releases.
<head_victim> Testing something covers a lot of the issues but you'll never get them all until everyone has a try.
<robb__> i guess if i waited a few months after a new release then the updates would have fixed most the bugs?
<head_victim> robb__: pretty much, or at least workarounds would be fairly easy to find onlien
<robb__> i guess
<head_victim> But on that note, I need to head out for a bit. 
<robb__> i don't like upgrading every 6 mo nths so i guess im a lts freak hah
<robb__> night
<head_victim> robb__: I usually can't be bothered updating that regularly either so I have stuck to LTS's for a while.
<head_victim> Catch you later on.
<xannen> see you head_victim <3
<robb__> cheers from tassie!
<xannen> brb...  graphics lag.  relogging session.
<robb__> oh dear
<xannen> lol the nz ship leaking oil, looks like LOL
<robb__> oh dear
<robb__> updated restricted drivers?
<xannen> the containers on it, is like neatly stacked jangga blocks on tower of pisa angle.  that's so lol
<xannen> and now your comp/OS is f*cked?  :D
<robb__> libyan ship
<robb__> what u mean?
<xannen> nevermind.  lol misunderstood.
<robb__> so u sticking with 11.10?
<robb__> wait for fixes?
<xannen> at this stage, since it's less than 1 week from release date.  i'll give it time for hot-fix patch.  :D
<xannen> i'm quite disappointed 'cause ubuntu is renown for out-of-box linux desktop.
<robb__> yes
<robb__> i think gnome 3 is one of the issues to do with it
<xannen> We need Smurf X. :D
<robb__> ?
<gorilla> smurf?
<xannen> Sorry, just gnome/smurf fairy tale char mocking.
<gorilla> oh. desktop theme color. just one shade of blue with white.
<xannen> flash is making my screen lag.  :S  no more porn on demand.  :(
<robb__> flash hey
<robb__> using 64 bit?
<xannen> yep
<robb__> the latest flash for 64 bit?
<xannen> adobe-flashplugin 11.0.1.152-0oneiric1
<xannen> brb relogging
<jaddi27> head_victim, are you around?
<robb__> xanen
<robb__> i have a fix for u in 11.10 to stop the lag
<robb__> i found it by accident
<jaddi27> sagaci, are you running ubuntu oneiric, or lubuntu?
<sagaci> well all, kubuntu on my laptop, ubuntu on my desktop and lubuntu on a netbook
<jaddi27> ok. have you had any issues with nautilus crashing?
<sagaci> not so far, and the ubuntu machine is running on a P4 2.8Ghz machine
<jaddi27> ok. i upgraded my laptop, and it was working, but now it is refusing to boot
<sagaci> upgrade or clean install
<jaddi27> so i will reinstall it all, after moving /home to a new partition
<jaddi27> upgrade
<sagaci> I've never tried to upgrade since around karmic
<jaddi27> when it did work, nautilus would crash or not open, so something was not working
<sagaci> much less hassle to just clean isntall
<jaddi27> ok. the upgrade to natty worked fine, so i thought this would as well
<jaddi27> but maybe too much had been done to it
<jaddi27> do you use a separate home partition?
<sagaci> righteo, I'll be back later
<sagaci> no
<sagaci> just / and swap
<jaddi27> you don't have many files?
<sagaci> not on my laptop
<jaddi27> ok
<sagaci> otherwise I just copy over to my windows partition
<jaddi27> yep, makes sense
<sagaci> or the other drive in my desktop
<sagaci> bbl
<xannen> yay for Q&A on ABC  loltime!
<head_victim> jaddi27: here but going away again, feel free to pm or email me.
<jaddi27> head_victim, i think i should be alright now. I got my computer working again enough to back up my files, so hopefully my problem will all be resolved now
<head_victim> No worries, cheerio
<xannen> Hey all
<xannen> All sleeping?
<gorilla> nope. don't sleep much.
<xannen> hi gorilla <3
<gorilla> hi xannen
<xannen> How are you gorilla?  What are you doing now?
<sagaci> about ~80km/h
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-18
<xannen> hello all
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> In samba, path = /path/to/share/point so if i have /database as directory and user as sales whats the preferred read write and user and group ownership permission on /database
<head_victim> Hmm I need to find someone to explain GPG keys to me sometime
<robb__> evening all
<ntrly_owl> nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libnm-glib-vpn.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ntrly_owl> upgraded from lucid to maverick
<robb__> error hey
<ntrly_owl> yes
<robb__> sadly 11.10 seems to have a few
<ntrly_owl> lol great
<ntrly_owl> there's no nm icon but wired works
<robb__> i tried it and i broke unity 5 times
<ntrly_owl> maverick has unity?
<robb__> i'd suggest updating it and see if it fixed the obvious bugs
<ntrly_owl> will do
<ntrly_owl> back in a bit
<robb__> someone else may have specific advice that's more helpful to your issue with nm-applet
<robb__> i dunno what nm-applet is
<ntrly_owl> network managet applet
<ntrly_owl> the icon in the panel for network manager (:
<robb__> oh that
<robb__> u can report it https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<robb__> 10.10 sorry
<robb__> ah unity in 11.10 i meant
<robb__> in 101.10 you can add another one by right clicking and adding to panel
<robb__> *10.10
<robb__> the best help is found at: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/network-manager
<ikt123> howdy all :D
<sagaci> hi ikt
<ikt123> whatcha up to?
<ikt123> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/871640 <- anyone else notice this?
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 871640 in unity (Ubuntu) "major performance regression in combination with 3D Apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikt123> i've noticed 11.10 is slower
<ikt123> but it's hard to pinpoint where the slow down is happening
<xannen> Hey all!
<ikt> heya xannen :)
<ikt> join #ubuntu-classroom
<ikt> just about to start :D
<xannen> lol okies ikt
<ikt> schedule is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<ikt> just about to start etting Started with Ubuntu Development - Part 1 -- Daniel Holbach
<ikt> o_O
<sagaci> ikt: thanks for reminding me
<ikt> :D
<ikt> so far so good
<sagaci> just clicked the reasoning/logic behind having an ssh key and gpg key for launchpad ><
<ikt> wow
<ikt> just felt an earthquake
<ikt> and managed to find all the info on it
<ikt> http://www.ga.gov.au/earthquakes/getQuakeDetails.do?quakeId=3117389&orid=511183&sta=HTT
<ikt> amazing these computers
<ikt> what a night
<ikt> earthquakes and then the phone goes out and magically reconnects 15 minutes later
<ikt> http://advisories.internode.on.net/item/9164/
<ikt> paradise exchange ftw
<gorilla> Which is South Australia :-)
<head_victim> Morning all
<head_victim> Off to work for me but I'll be reading the -classroom logs later :)
<robb__> morning
<xannen> Hi Wobby <3
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-19
<airtonix> anyone else had experience dual booting ubuntu on the latest macbook pro? (comes installed with macosx lion 10.7 and what i think might be bootcamp)
<airtonix> refit fails to produce a boot screen, and i can actually get 11.10 live cd running without any modifications to the macbook
<airtonix> my next step is to investigate how to resize the main partition to make room for a ubutu install, which is going to be done in terminal most likely since there isn't any available function to resize the main partition
<xannen> OMG the queens is in canberra!
<gorilla> xannen: You royalist! :-)
<xannen> gorilla, actually no.  im' just dramatising. :P
<gorilla> xannen, I was being sarcastic. :-D
<xannen> I know that too.  It's all sarcasm and I play along.  :D
<gorilla> and anyone who wants Australia to become a republic hasn't thought it through. You need to amend just about every law in the country!
<xannen> including migration act and 18 carbon tax bills.  :D
<xannen> lolz
<xannen> and bye bye gillard.
<gorilla> xannen: not with the way that Abbott is carrying on. Happy to wreck the economy by repeal the carbon tax.
 * gorilla wonders how the heck we got onto politics... I hate it.
<xannen> are you pro carbon tax?
<xannen> queen -> republic -> politics policies.  :D
<gorilla> xannen: We are stupid bunch of apes that take too much for granted.
<gorilla> gahh.. I'm out of here.
<airtonix> yay
<xannen> yo!
<airtonix> finally worked out how to get ubuntu 11.10 on the latest macbookpros
<xannen> you need hammer, 9" nails, and 2x4's.  :D
<airtonix> had to perform a "disk repair" through the recovery partitions disk utility
<airtonix> then i could resize the partition
<xannen> you should installed 11.04, more reliable and stable.
<xannen> wow ubuntu 8.04 still supported until april, 2013!  so long! (TS).
<airtonix> 11.10 is more stable for me actually
<airtonix> hot enough today ikt?
<xannen> airtonix, i have graphics issues.  :(  and sometimes, when i click on system tray, the pop out menu won't stick, and other minor issues.  :(
<xannen> also, there was an openjdk bug.  with dependency on openjdk-6, even though you have openjdk-7 installed.  :S
<xannen> hey guys...
<xannen> I have technical question. :D
<sagaci> does aarnet mirror the security updates for ubuntu or do you have to get them off the main server
<ikt> i don't think anyone mirrors security updates
<ikt> but I get them off the main server anyway
<ikt> sagaci: mainly because of the fast updates
<ikt> better to have security updates asap
<sagaci> yep, thanks for the info
<ikt> sagaci: do you happen to know what the package is called which decrypts dvds?
<ikt> heh translation session starting in #ubuntu-classroom
<sagaci> ikt: libdvdcss2?
<ikt> that's the ticket
<sagaci> ikt: do you want to install it?
<ikt> does it need mediabuntu?
<ikt> can't find it in normal repos
<sagaci> ikt: I always install it on a clean install via ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it's a simple script in the libdvdread4 package, if you have that installed, just run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<sagaci> which installs the medibuntu package
<ikt> i remember that
<ikt> we were talking about it on whirlpool
<sagaci> yeah, I remember that path like the back of my hand
<ikt> haha nice
<ikt> i'll brb just need to restart cuz of updates
<sagaci> ikt: how'd it go
<ikt> yeah great
<ikt> just watching the dvd now
<ikt> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005NOOH
<ikt> got a few dvds to watch
<sagaci> just been troubleshooting a keyboard mapping issue -- finally fixed it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ... since I'm on a server and can't use xmodmap, setxkbmap, etc
<sagaci> frustrating but glad it's fixed
<ikt> what was happening?
<xannen> hi guys
<xannen> does anyone have win7/ubuntu dual boot?  what do i do with win7 system reserve  partition?
<ikt> xannen: keep it
<xannen> oh... okay...  i was going to override it with /boot
<Guest16895> Anyone here from Adelaide
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-20
<Fudge> anywhere here got lucid up
<Fudge> anyone
<Fudge> using network-manager
<blahdeblah> Fudge: yes
<Fudge> ah great, is it possible for you to check if the icon for connected is correct
<blahdeblah> What do you mean?
<Fudge> when ur connected the picture is showing on the icon right?
<Fudge> like a cable plugged into a socket
<blahdeblah> It was earlier today.
<blahdeblah> I'm on wifi now.
<Fudge> we have been trying to track down why a mate has his showing even though he is connected, using network manager that its unplugged
<Fudge> think we jsut tracked it down to the actual theme
<blahdeblah> I use the Clearlooks theme, and i can't remember the icon for connected in Network Manager ever being wrong.
<Fudge> thank you
<blahdeblah> Keep in mind, that's probably more a statement about my memory than Network Manager's icons. ;-)
<Fudge> its dark looks thats playign up
<head_victim> Fudge: that stuff is all different per theme so the theme idea is probably solid
<head_victim> blahdeblah: how does Sunday the 8th of Jan grab you as a date for an installfest?
<blahdeblah> I can't commit anything at the moment, head_victim.  I am just crazy busy, and still trying to understand what i'll be doing there.
<blahdeblah> s/there./then./
<head_victim> No worries, can't think of anything major I'm forgetting that would clash?
<blahdeblah> I can't think of much of anything at all... ;-)
<head_victim> Makes it easy to "decide" on a date when there's only one that fits the criteria.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: the big thing at the moment is getting the funds together to pay The Edge. If you have any ideas on that front feel free to sing out :)
<blahdeblah> It was $60/hr, right?
<head_victim> Yep
<head_victim> I was thinking 1000 - 1600 on the day = 360
<head_victim> I think they charge a little extra for a projector and stuff so was going to round to 500 to try and include tea + coffee
<sagaci> head_victim: this isn't a gentoo installfest
<head_victim> sagaci: no but would help people mingle and talk which would also be good :)
<head_victim> Also the volunteers would likely appreciate it.
<blahdeblah> Will you provide shameless promotions in exchange for sponsorship? :-)
<head_victim> Anyway, I have to run, I like the ideas you've put up on the wiki sagaci, maybe add a bookmarks folders for the main banking sites and weather/news?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: depends on how "shameless"
<sagaci> head_victim: using pad.ubuntu.com too :)
<head_victim> A company banner and/or other paraphernalia would be fine I think.
<head_victim> Pushing a companies products on ever person we install Ubuntu with probably wouldn't go down too well
<blahdeblah> How shameless is "This installfest is proudly sponsored by Liberty Systems & Software, providers of quality Linux and networking support to the Sunshine Coast and Brisbane's Northern suburbs."? :-)
<head_victim> As a banner or?
<blahdeblah> I don't have a logo, so i could hardly have a banner... ;-)
<head_victim> Yeah, but how would you want that message put across is more what I was asking.
<head_victim> Seriously though, sounds like something that could work. If you were wanting to send an email to the list to gauge the team's response I'd be more than willing to entertain the idea.
<blahdeblah> It was just a random thought. I'm looking to move to the Sunny Coast at the end of the year, and i could use some clients up that way.  I figure i could afford to sponsor a few hours if you are happy to hand out some of my business cards.
<head_victim> I don't see how having a "sponsor's table" would be too upsetting.
<head_victim> It's not like you're selling something completely unrelated.
<sagaci> the real time aspect is cool
<head_victim> Anyway, I have to be awake at 330am so I am going to trundle off. 
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work on that project
<blahdeblah> OK - have fun
<sagaci> cya head_victim 
<head_victim> blahdeblah: have a think about it and if you're keen I'd send it to the list for a response. I can't see how it would be any different to asking someone else to donate money.
<head_victim> And provides an avenue for user support after the event for those that are wanting better service than the community itself can provide
<head_victim> Cheerio :D
<xannen> Hello ikt.
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-21
<sagaci> head_victim: was there something extra needed to invite the team to add suggestions, just in ref: to the re-marked TODO on the ISO blueprint.
<ikt_> hello all :)
<head_victim> ikt: gday mate
<hot_wheelz> anyone been able to install ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso successfully?
<hot_wheelz> so mythbuntu 
<hot_wheelz> i mean mythbuntu
<sagaci> that's good, 5 years desktop LTS
<ikt> wha?
<jan_> hi i was wondering if anyone here has used edubuntu ltsp 
<jan_> it will be helpful so that i have few questions on ot
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-22
<jaddi27> sagaci, I am happy for the two translation teams to be combined
<head_victim> jaddi27: have a preference for what team is a member of the other?
<sagaci> I've just always thought that the ubuntu en_au team was the main one, (mainly due to membership) but it really doesn't bother me which is the parent, so to speak
<jaddi27> Well, after just reading your email, I am not entirely sure
<head_victim> Just trying to generate thoughts and conversation, I'm not always right just trying to think of all the options
<jaddi27> what sagaci says makes sense, I think, but I can see what head_victim means
<head_victim> Whoever gets made the member you just got to think of the permissions.
<jaddi27> Is it possible to give people permission to translate one but not the other with just the one group?
<sagaci> along, with membership, the idea that ubuntu packages are what we're generally aiming for (that's what we're here for), the repo main pkgs, whereas I see the Launchpad team taking the universe packages (ie. community)
<head_victim> sagaci: there's also a lot of projects on launchpad that have nothing to do with Ubuntu
<sagaci> but at the same time, if you don't want to translate into ubuntu, you don't have to, likewise muting certain mail
<head_victim> Yeah, just trying to see the use case for making Launchpad the member of Ubuntu. To me it's not about which team has the most members but about what permissions you give the members by making one of them a member of the other.
<sagaci> well for me, the whole reason for the team initially was to translate ubuntu projects that aren't in main
<head_victim> Yeah, that's why the Ubuntu team should be a member of the Launchpad team. To allow Ubuntu members to translate all Ubuntu packages no matter whether they are main, universe or multiverse.
<jaddi27> That would make sense
<jaddi27> Is it possible to transfer the users of one group to another group?
<head_victim> I don't think so without users manually doing it. The whole idea is if you want that you make one team a member of the other I think.
<jaddi27> Ok. I didn't realise you could do that
<sagaci> ah yep, so we'd be encouraging users to use the main Launchpad group to subscribe, so they can effectively do everything on launchpad, translation-wise
<sagaci> ah wait, other way around
<sagaci> subscribe to the ubuntu team to then get the benefits of LP's mailing list, membership and translation privs
<head_victim> Depends on what they want to translate. If they want to translate anything Ubuntu, they should join the Ubuntu team, if they only want to translate unrelated Launchpad projects they should join the Launchpad team (assuming the Ubuntu team is a member of the Launchpad team)
<sagaci> but they'd be still able to translate LP by subbing to the ubuntu team, since it's a sub-team, maybe?
<head_victim> Ok, assuming the Ubuntu team is a member of the Launchpad team. This would mean Launchpad team members can translate Launchpad projects. Ubuntu translation members coudl translate everything Ubuntu as well as everything launchpad (as they would be a member of that team indirectly)
<sagaci> yep
<jaddi27> I think it would be useful to only have to join one team to do en_AU translations, as in the end, I think our goal is for software to be translated
<jaddi27> So if head_victim's last comment works, that would be best
<sagaci> so then, essentially, the next idea is to close/redirect the ubuntu en_AU mailing to the "parent" launchpad one
<head_victim> jaddi27: basically you only have to join one team, if you want to translate Ubuntu you join it and you can do it all as well as LP, if you only want to translate other LP stuff you only join the LP team.
<head_victim> That's the whole idea of making teams members of another team.
<jaddi27> That sounds fine to me, head_victim
<head_victim> I don't mind if it's not how it's foreseen I just can't see a use case for making the LP team a member of the Ubuntu team but I can for the other way around
<jaddi27> sagaci, maybe redirect the ubuntu list to the launchpad list
<sagaci> yeah, that's the way I'm thinking
<jaddi27> I think that the ubuntu list is relatively new, so it should not affect many people
<sagaci> it auto-added them
<jaddi27> i was more meaning that there have not been many emails to it since you created it
<sagaci> yes, I guess it's the nature of the team, work on what you'd like done, type of thing
<head_victim> It's good to centralise resources though so people know where to turn when there are issues.
<sagaci> yes and I'd argue that most if not all of the 12-or-so LP translators joined for the reason of working on universe/multiverse packages that eventually go into Ubuntu.
<head_victim> sagaci: I agree wholeheartedly but I was purely looking at members permissions
<sagaci> if the need arises to separate the two teams due to a wild intake of non-ubuntu-takers, then it's not too hard to reverse and resume having separate everythings
<sagaci> member permissions, not sure what you mean by this, both team are Moderated
<head_victim> Yes but making one a member of the other means one team gets the permissions of the other team
<sagaci> but is that an inherently a bad idea
<head_victim> It's an inherently complex idea :/ https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning has a bit of information on it
<bradm> having one team as a member of another is quite common in launchpad
<sagaci> I think that may be the case for many teams but for a team as small and focused as the two l10n teams, we're just consolidating efforts for now until the need arises for change
<head_victim> bradm: yep, just working out the finer points of the implications on permissions as to what team is a member of the other.
<bradm> ah, you're talking about 2 l10n teams?  thats tricker
<bradm> generally you do things like that by having the 2 seperate teams, and giving perms to each, or making a 3rd with both in it, but I don't know the specifics of what you're talking about
<head_victim> The 2 teams is a LP  & a U team for the same l10n. So it was just deciding which one was the member of the other.
<sagaci> never thought of the 3rd team idea
<head_victim> I can foresee that it's possible someone wants to translate LP stuff and wants to avoid U stuff but I can't see the reverse of that ever happening.
<bradm> head_victim: you'd be surprised what people want..
<sagaci> head_victim, not necessarily, think of potential new members to the ubuntu-au LoCo, wanting to help out with Ubuntu and not Launchpad-hosted packages
<sagaci> when I started translation, I'd prefer to do stuff that on my ubuntu system than the rest of the packages out there
<sagaci> that's*
<head_victim> Yeah but like you found out, a lot of stuff used in Ubuntu isn't translated by the Ubuntu team because it's not in main.
<sagaci> there's an argument for both sides
<head_victim> Yeah, that's why I was keen to discuss it. I wasn't sure I was understanding the email 100%. I honestly don't mind either way I was just looking to try and solve it using permissions to make it work for people no matter what their interest was. But I now see it's nice and complex no matter what you do.
<sagaci> that's fine
<sagaci> translators batch now starts at 1050
<ikt> morning all :)
<compacthack> Morning ikt
<ikt> heya compacthack :)
<ikt> what you up to?
<compacthack> Making use of this sunshine, doing the Laundry!
<compacthack> How about you?
<ikt> same thing lol :D
<ikt> and also making an 11.10 boot up usb and making a long post on why ubuntu ended up going with unity over gnome 2
<compacthack> How are you finding unity, I did a fresh install of 11.10 on a spare drive during the week, finding the dual monitor support very disappointing, I'm sure it will be fixed but is stopping Me from using for the moment
<ikt> unity is 80/20 for me
<ikt> 80% good, 20% bad
<ikt> I'm surprised at how many people have dual monitors
<ikt> but overall I find unity to be better than gnome 2
<ikt> and gnome 3 and kde4
<ikt> here's my post: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?p=13719634#post13719634
<compacthack> Good work
<compacthack> I agree unity isn't perfect, I'm sure it will keep getting better, mainly because of the obvious  Shuttleworth push
<ikt> yeah exactly
<compacthack> Yeah must be lots of multi monitor users, looking through launchpad, lots of dual monitor bugs, lots of people effected
<head_victim> compacthack: what's not working on the dual monitors?
<ikt> launcher isn't playing well
<compacthack> The launcher is in the wrong place, the notifications and the clock stuff is repeated on both screens, the RHS notifications and clock don't click correctly, you click once and they only pop up for the duration of the click
<compacthack> just a few little things I'm sure they'll iron out
<compacthack> programs don't always remember were they should open
<compacthack> Anyone have trouble installing chrome (not chromium) into 11.10? I had to do it from terminal, software center didn't like the .deb from google
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> there was a known issue
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/868188
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 868188 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""Internal Error ...google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb could not be opened"" [Medium,In progress]
<compacthack> Better subscribe to notifications on that one
<ikt> tbh that's one of the bugs that should not have made it to live :/
<compacthack> yeak, chrome is fairly popular these days
#ubuntu-au 2011-10-23
<airtonix> gnome-shell handles dual monitors better at the moment
<airtonix> i actually haven't tried dual monitors on gnome3-unity  yet
<sagaci> ~18% of en_AU to go
<sagaci> or ~68500 strings to go
<sagaci> and No. 4 overall
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-15
<Noskcaj> is there anyone able to run a single kubuntu testcase, there is an australia only bug, 1066223
<Noskcaj> bug 1066223
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-16
<md_5> a
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-17
<sagaci> release day tomorrow
<jea> sagaci: that came quickly
<jea> i guess that is what uni does
<sagaci> yep
<md_5> sagaci tomorrow?
<md_5> I thought it was later
<md_5> awesome
<head_victim> Yep, nearly there
<sagaci> md_5: usually early hours of friday morning for us
<Kalidarn> https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=zd7c5tQCs1I
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-18
<sagaci> raring ringtail. Nick
<sagaci> just on release day... getting later and later these dy
<sagaci> days
<jea> interesting name
<head_victim> I was about to upgrade to 12.10 beta to get in early but then realised the electrician is due anytime today to cut power for the air con to be installed. So boo that I'm having to wait to upgrade but good that I'm getting air con :)
<head_victim> Don't want to loose power half way through an upgrade
<jea> that would be really fun
<jea> probably a good choice
<head_victim> I'm wondering if the person on FB is actually that naive?
<jea> I am not sure. The questions are a bit silly
<jea> and can easily be googled
<head_victim> I must say though, googling for a dash bug in 12.10 is doing my head in, all I can find are articles on the shopping issue.
<jea> that is a bit different though
<jea> sharing files is done just by clicking on the hard drive icon in ubuntu
<jea> issues with a new os will be harder to find and fix
<head_victim> How's windows with ext file systems these days?
<jea> i am not sure, but i think it is still hard
<jea> i never bothered trying it
<head_victim> Hm my dash only works after I run unity --replace
<sagaci> I don't use the dash
<jea> that sounds like a bug
<sagaci> everything except ubuntu is up
<sagaci> ubuntus up
<sagaci> kubuntu 934mb, ubuntu 763
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 763 in zope2.7 (Ubuntu) "Something wrong on mkzope2.7instance" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763
#ubuntu-au 2012-10-19
<head_victim> Tonight's rsync of the mirror is taking a while, funny how a release does that 
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-17
<shoemaker> anyone know what time 13.10 will be available to download?
<jea> and 13.10 is now released
<jared> aww and no updates available for me.
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-18
<nrdb01> just been watching an episode of NCIS ... an international criminal had an I.P. address that started with 192.168 .... I sure laughed when I saw that.
#ubuntu-au 2013-10-19
<spongebob58> hi all. just wondering if someone can help me with mounting a samba share from my win 7 pc so that it auto mounts on ubuntu startup. from what i can gather, i need to edit the fstab file, but the combinations dont seem to be working,
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-14
<purencool> Good Morning Ubuntu lovers have been play with Nginx as everyone says its the new hotness. What do others think?
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-15
<jea> yes, nginx is worth changing too from my limited use so far. slightly hard to get into, but once you start understanding its config format, it works nicely
<purencool> Yes I am finding the config different.  I am glad I am not using it on a production server I think would blow it up =)
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-16
<blahdeblah_> purencool: You should use whatever you can understand the best; I personally find that the vast amount of Apache resources out there means that I have a much easier time understanding that than Nginx.
#ubuntu-au 2014-10-19
<smecin-0x71> ( #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... .)
#ubuntu-au 2015-10-13
* jea changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<jea> jared: So I was just looking around our l.u.c page, and found an interesting date
<jea> Re-verification Date : Oct. 25, 2015, midnight
<jea> do you know anything about that?
#ubuntu-au 2015-10-15
<jared> jea: actually, no. I haven't had any contact from the council. Interesting, time flies when you're busy.
<jea> jared: ok. I don't even know if they are doing verifications any more
<jea> it certainly doesn't seem that long ago that we went through it
<jea> but not much point trying this time if we do have to
#ubuntu-au 2015-10-16
<jared> jea: I'm hoping they'd contact us at least first before de-registering us. If anything comes up I'll be letting the team know.
<jared> I'm hoping to have an announcement soon, just waiting for details to be locked in.
<jared> ^The announcement I have is unrelated to re-approval
<jea> jared: ok
#ubuntu-au 2015-10-18
<Magentium> Howdy
#ubuntu-au 2016-10-17
<dr1337> Hi guys, would anyone here have a contact at Canonical whom I can speak to about Snappy Core?
<blahdeblah> dr1337: #snappy is the best place to ask about Snappy Core
